# Union topics



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I wanna start a petition to close the union topics forum.
It's a ghost town most of the time and the moderators are removing every single post that even has a hint of political talk in it.

I understand if the site doesn't want political talk but having a union section and not allowing any politics is an oxymoron.

So, if your for canning the UNION TOPICS forum, let us know.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

It is impossible to have any real discussion of the issues that face unions and not include politics. You can't even have a discussion about the economy without bringing up politics.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The point of the union topics forum was to keep the continued heated and contentious union discussions from ruining the other forums. 

If you think the union and politics go hand in hand then head on over the P&R section at ContractorTalk.com. You'll be welcomed with open arms.

I feel very strongly about some political topics, but not so much so that it let it interfere with every discussion I have in life, like some people. 

My vote is that it stays. 

I am not even sure what the point of this "petition" is. There are only five votes that count on this site, and only ONE that actually matters.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> The point of the union topics forum was to keep the continued heated and contentious union discussions from ruining the other forums.
> 
> If you think the union and politics go hand in hand then head on over the P&R section at ContractorTalk.com. You'll be welcomed with open arms.
> 
> ...



No kidding. 

But my point is, why even allow the discussions about unions and not allow just a little politics in the conversation?

It is impossible to allow a conversation about unions with out allowing the politics.

It really is hypocritical to have a union topics forum because, 



> was to keep the continued heated and contentious union discussions from ruining the other forums.


and then remove every single post that mentions politics.

You could just as easily removed every post about unions too.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

So you have a section to about union topics, you should be able to discuss union topics. Just like you have an off topic section, you should be able to talk about off topic stuff. This site is starting to get clicky with lot's of censorship.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I feel politics has done nothing but hurt craft unions.

We should have no political stand except that of reversing free trade.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> So you have a section to about union topics, you should be able to discuss union topics. Just like you have an off topic section, you should be able to talk about off topic stuff. *This site is starting to get clicky* with lot's of censorship.



Yeah it is.


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Unions are Socialist organizations. Free Trade FTW.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> Unions are Socialist organizations. Free Trade FTW.


 
So, what are you trying to say? Toadstool.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Vic- if you didn't drop the "F" bomb about a president there wuld have been no issue-- you screwed up so deal with it.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> This site is starting to get clicky with lot's of censorship.


If you guys censor my laugh-lines, I'm going to strike out on my own and start up Un-Censored Electricians Talk hosted by Tube8. 

That's all I got in life, to crack a joke.


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> So, what are you trying to say? Toadstool.


I believe I was very clear.


Are you referring to Princess Toadstool? Cause you look kinda like her.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> I believe I was very clear.
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Princess Toadstool? Cause you look kinda like her.


 
You don't know what I look like. **comment removed.**


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> No kidding.
> 
> But my point is, why even allow the discussions about unions and not allow just a little politics in the conversation?


I guess you have not been reading that much. We HAVE been allowing some politics. As long as you can keep it civil and not use profanity, even self-censored. This is usually not the case though.
I think we have been pretty lax considering the very clear guidelines of the site.






slickvic277 said:


> It is impossible to allow a conversation about unions with out allowing the politics.


I completely disagree. This is a personal choice.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I guess you have not been reading that much. We HAVE been allowing some politics. As long as you can keep it civil and not use profanity, even self-censored. This is usually not the case though.
> I think we have been pretty lax considering the very clear guidelines of the site.
> 
> 
> ...


I already hashed this out with Dennis. I'm over it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> I already hashed this out with Dennis. I'm over it.


Cool. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope none of you actually went to tube8 to check out the new ET Uncensored hosting.... that place gave my hard drive a virus you see, best avoid it!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I say keep it open. Brother Noah is bummed because he has to travel all over the country because there is no work and now you want to take the best forum on the internet away from him?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would say to keep it open but for those that are not union, just lurk and let us union guys talk. That would keep us here and those that are interested might learn something from our minority culture. We are some really good commercial and industrial mechanics. Union guys can do electrical work too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I would say to keep it open but for those that are not union, just lurk and let us union guys talk. That would keep us here and those that are interested might learn something from our minority culture. We are some really good commercial and industrial mechanics. Union guys can do electrical work too. :thumbsup:


I didn't realize you were union.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I hope none of you actually went to tube8 to check out the new ET Uncensored hosting.... that place gave my hard drive a virus you see, best avoid it!


Hmm never affected my laptop running ubuntu.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I would say to keep it open but for those that are not union, just lurk and let us union guys talk. That would keep us here and those that are interested might learn something from our minority culture. We are some really good commercial and industrial mechanics. Union guys can do electrical work too. :thumbsup:


I'll post wherever I'm allowed whenever I damn well feel like it.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I would say to keep it open but for those that are not union, just lurk and let us union guys talk. That would keep us here and those that are interested might learn something from our minority culture. We are some really good commercial and industrial mechanics. Union guys can do electrical work too. :thumbsup:


 
It is statements like this that start fights and cause threads to be closed.

If that is the case could we make it so that union guys can only post in the union section so the electricians can talk about electric stuff and not this union/ non union bullcrap? 

Electricity doesn't care if your union or not.

Has Brother Noah ever ONCE posted anything electrical related? NOPE!!!

All he ever does is preach union,and not just in the union section.

The IBEW should have a forum for you guys that want to do that.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the idea of the ignore button.

Charlie


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I would say to keep it open but for those that are not union, just lurk and let us union guys talk. That would keep us here and those that are interested might learn something from our minority culture. We are some really good commercial and industrial mechanics. Union guys can do electrical work too. :thumbsup:


Can I at least raise my hand for permission to talk on your forum thread..

I have to admit all that pipe stuff can be intimidating for a non union guy like me.. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> The IBEW should have a forum for you guys that want to do that.


They have one, but they need to go out and try to "recruit".


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

B4T said:


> Can I at least raise my hand for permission to talk on your forum thread..
> 
> I have to admit all that pipe stuff can be intimidating for a non union guy like me.. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::



Don't worry about it. There's people in my own local who don't think _I'm as much of a member as they are_ because I organized.

Like my due's are any less then theirs. I guess I shouldn't be allowed to coffee break then.  Losers. :whistling2:


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have to admit all that pipe stuff can be intimidating for a non union guy like me.. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::


From the other thread it seems like you know exactly what you are doing. Run pipe to boxes, bury everything under dirt. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Don't worry about it. There's people in my own local who don't think _I'm as much of a member as they are_ because I organized.
> 
> Like my due's are any less then theirs. I guess I shouldn't be allowed to coffee break then.  Losers. :whistling2:


As a "Shake-n-Bake" you weren't indoctrinated thru the hall during the apprenticeship. They won't like you until you've had your reprogramming, Comrade.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> As a "Shake-n-Bake" you weren't indoctrinated thru the hall during the apprenticeship. They won't like you until you've had your reprogramming, Comrade.


I went through the program.(even though I already had schooling and well over the 8000 hours experience.) There really isn't much "indoctrination" going on in apprentice school.
It's more going on out on the job site and at Union functions.

And don't call me Comrade.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Some of the threads that get started there, I suspect, are outwardly docile and meant to invoke legitimate discussion, but have just enough of a "bias" so that whatever discussion ensues will rapidly devolve into a slug-fest.

Sometimes there will be a more reasonable topic, like "Hey did you guys receive xxxxxxxxx in the mail from the IO?"

Maybe there could be a Non-union Topics forum too.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> As a "Shake-n-Bake" you weren't indoctrinated thru the hall during the apprenticeship. They won't like you until you've had your reprogramming, Comrade.


Uncalled for, dude.


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Uncalled for, dude.


Can you refute that?

Are you going to say that the JACT books don't teach how great the Davis Bacon Act is, how wrong Free Trade is? Are you going to say that they don't demand that you man phone banks pushing for democrats, go handbill for democrats, take older members to the polls and make sure they vote for democrats? How about the guys that stand up and say they won't vote for democrats, oh wait, that doesn't happen because they're told that they'll have a 10 year long brutal apprenticeship. 

I still remember my instructor giving us a lecture on some study that was done to show that if the rich people in this country had all their money taken away it would only take them 10-12 years to become the richest people again, so it's ok to take their money 

Uncalled for? :laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

TheRightTrade said:


> As a "Shake-n-Bake" you weren't indoctrinated thru the hall during the apprenticeship. They won't like you until you've had your reprogramming, Comrade.


 why are you resorting to the namecalling crap are you trying to bait someone into calling you a name back??


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> why are you resorting to the namecalling crap are you trying to bait someone into calling you a name back??


What name calling, Poopiehead?


Weren't you banned last year?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

TheRightTrade said:


> What name calling, Poopiehead?
> 
> 
> Weren't you banned last year?


 don't be so cheesy, just took a personal time out.


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> don't be so cheesy, just took a personal time out.


What about the other part of my post that you didn't answer?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

TheRightTrade said:


> Weren't you banned last year?


 Who were you in your last incarnation?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

TheRightTrade said:


> What about the other part of my post that you didn't answer?


 reading comprehension is obviously not your strong suit.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Who were you in your last incarnation?


Huh? You accused me of calling someone a "name"? I asked you where I did that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TheRightTrade said:


> Huh? You accused me of calling someone a "name"? I asked you where I did that.


And I am asking you to chill a bit. PLEASE


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> reading comprehension is obviously not your strong suit.:thumbsup:


Comprehend WHAT? You accused me of something yet you refuse to show me where I did what you accused me of.


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

brian john said:


> And I am asking you to chill a bit. PLEASE


I'm as cool as a cucumber.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> Can you refute that?


Maybe, considering I'm employed as an apprenticeship instructor by Pacific Inside Electrical JATC.



> Are you going to say that the JACT books don't teach how great the Davis Bacon Act is, how wrong Free Trade is?


You're sort of on track here; most of the curriculum books *do* have a chapter or three on topics like this. I'm not going to say they're unbiased, because they're not, but by and large most of the material is historically factual. There aren't any embellishments but there is probably some bias present due to omission of opposing viewpoints.



> Are you going to say that they don't demand that you man phone banks pushing for democrats, go handbill for democrats, take older members to the polls and make sure they vote for democrats?


Haven't heard or seen of anything like that in my Local nor the surrounding ones (280, 48, 659). In my classroom, political discussion is not permitted by me or by our apprenticeship committee. I intentionally skip over the curriculum portions that contain references to historical legislation and political movements for this exact reason. An electrical apprenticeship is for teaching the electrical trade, not for "swaying" people.

In our union meetings, come election time, we take a vote on what kind, if any, political action we want to take. I've been a member of Local 932 for over 5 years and have been to lots of union meetings and have never once been pressured to vote in one manner or another.



> How about the guys that stand up and say they won't vote for democrats, oh wait, that doesn't happen because they're told that they'll have a 10 year long brutal apprenticeship.


I live in rural Oregon, I have plenty of union brothers who vote Republican. Your vote is your vote and it's private for a reason. No one gets a "10 year long brutal apprenticeship" around here due to their political leanings.



> I still remember my instructor giving us a lecture on some study that was done to show that if the rich people in this country had all their money taken away it would only take them 10-12 years to become the richest people again, so it's ok to take their money


Then you had a lousy instructor. Maybe he should have spent more time discussing RLC Combination circuits or transformer configurations.



> Uncalled for? :laughing:


Yeah.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome back HW!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> From the other thread it seems like you know exactly what you are doing. Run pipe to boxes, bury everything under dirt. Rinse and repeat.


You seem well informed for a new guy who knows my underground installation technigues.. :sleep1:

Either you have been here before or you're a very fast reader..


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

B4T said:


> You seem well informed for a new guy who knows my underground installation technigues.. :sleep1:
> 
> Either you have been here before or you're a very fast reader..


I read about your "underground installation technigues" in the thread in which I called that b4t character an idiot- and then I found out you were actually a member of the forum.

Why do you allow threads to go on for 5 or 6 pages of people making fun of you for your stupid and illegal electrical installations? Where is your pride man?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> I read about your "underground installation technigues" in the thread in which I called that b4t character an idiot- and then I found out you were actually a member of the forum.
> 
> Why do you allow threads to go on for 5 or 6 pages of people making fun of you for your stupid and illegal electrical installations? Where is your pride man?


I have 11.600 posts.. I guess that fact means nothing in your world..

People are not "making fun of me" as you put it.. and my pride is just doing fine.. thank-you

I was banned here for (2) weeks and respected the place enough not to become a Troll.. 

Maybe you should take note of what a Troll is..


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

B4T said:


> I have 11.600 posts.. I guess that fact means nothing in your world..
> 
> People are not "making fun of me" as you put it.. and my pride is just doing fine.. thank-you
> 
> ...


I know what a troll is, an idiot like you who posts illegal installations trying to stir up a response.

I don't care how many posts you have, quit bragging about not having a life. Do you really think having 11 thousand posts is supposed to mean something to someone?

Dip****.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

He left and didn't say good by..


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

B4T said:


> He left and didn't say good by..


Who left?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> Who left?


Someone cut the wires to your little green light that says you are here..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> I am not even sure what the point of this "petition" is. There are only five votes that count on this site, and only ONE that actually matters.


Translation..... we could care less about the members here and you can be damn sure we are going to keep them in check in order to maximize revenue of their very backs. The real question is what does Nathan have on you guys.  :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have 11.600 posts.. I guess that fact means nothing in your world..
> 
> People are not "making fun of me" as you put it.. and my pride is just doing fine.. thank-you


Wow, 11.600 posts. As if that's some badge of honor. I think you mean 11,600 which still means jack squat.

I am making fun of you. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Wow, 11.600 posts. As if that's some badge of honor. I think you mean 11,600 which still means jack squat.
> 
> I am making fun of you. :thumbup: :laughing:


The amount of posts was in reply to* it* wondering if I was a member here or not..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Translation..... we could care less about the members here and you can be damn sure we are going to keep them in check in order to maximize revenue of their very backs. The real question is what does Nathan have on you guys.  :laughing:


Yeah, that's what it is. 

_"Maximize revenue of <your> very backs"_??? Seriously dude? How lame. 
You DO realize you are here voluntarily, don't you?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I would say to keep it open but for those that are not union, just lurk and let us union guys talk. That would keep us here and those that are interested might learn something from our minority culture. We are some really good commercial and industrial mechanics. Union guys can do electrical work too. :thumbsup:


I agree. I dont know why so many merit guys get so worked up over it.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

I use ad blocker for firefox so I don't need to see all the ads on this site.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, that's what it is.
> 
> _"Maximize revenue of <your> very backs"_??? Seriously dude? How lame.
> You DO realize you are here voluntarily, don't you?



Yes dude, I also notice you show contempt and disdain for the "customers" here. If I were the owner you would be the LAST person I would have representing my business. 

I'm sure all those ads I'm looking at are here out of pure coincidence. :no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You read it how you want to Scott. 
If I ever do show "contempt and disdain" for certain "customers" then did you ever consider it would be warranted in some cases?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Yes dude, I also notice you show contempt and disdain for the "customers" here. If I were the owner you would be the LAST person I would have representing my business.
> 
> I'm sure all those ads I'm looking at are here out of pure coincidence. :no:


Scott... simple question.. why can't you get your point across with calling him a "dude".. :no:

You sound like some punk (14) year old kid riding a skateboard..


----------



## TheRightTrade (Feb 26, 2011)

B4T said:


> Scott... simple question.. why can't you get your point across with calling him a "dude".. :no:
> 
> You sound like some punk (14) year old kid riding a skateboard..


Your new name is "Clown Shoes".


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Scott... simple question.. why can't you get your point across with calling him a "dude".. :no:
> 
> You sound like some punk (14) year old kid riding a skateboard..


I was just keeping the discussion at the same level. :thumbup:



Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, that's what it is.
> 
> _"Maximize revenue of <your> very backs"_??? Seriously dude? How lame.
> You DO realize you are here voluntarily, don't you?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I vote to keep it open, of course "union politics" will be discussed, but no reason for it to get ugly.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> I vote to keep it open, of course "union politics" will be discussed, but no reason for it to get ugly.


Cool...:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TheRightTrade said:


> Your new name is "Clown Shoes".


:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TheRightTrade said:


> Your new name is "Clown Shoes".





B4T said:


> :sleep1::sleep1:


I found your new avatar












:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I found your new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you helping out the mentally challenged trolls on the forum.. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I voted "no". These threads get too entertaining to eliminate.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Good to see you helping out the mentally challenged trolls on the forum.. :thumbsup::laughing:


Don't be so hard on yourself, you are not a troll. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, you are not a troll. :laughing:



Of course he's not. Trolls have no value. B4T is worth something.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, you are not a troll. :laughing:


Gee thanks.. like what you think really meant something to me.. :whistling2::laughing:

Be nice for a few weeks and I will get you a Bill O'reilly coffee cup..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Of course he's not. Trolls have no value. B4T is worth something.


And for you Ken.. I will get you a Bill O'reilly hat.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> And for you Ken.. I will get you a Bill O'reilly hat.. :thumbsup:



Who is Bill O'reilly? :001_huh:


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to see the forum stay open. If for nothing else, it's encouraging to new guys and apprentices like me to come in once a week or so and see what's new. If the forum shut down, then all of the union related threads would just be popping up elsewhere, stirring up even more ****. At least here, the majority of the **** is conglomerated.

The biggest problem I see is that many of you have sand in your cooters and don't mind making a tiny comment into a mountainous bitch fit, so the threads keep getting closed. Sure, politics are going to get drug into any union thread at some point, but that doesn't mean we have to resort to name calling, finger pointing, or playing the blame game on which side of the industry ****ed the other.

I came here in search of a constructive waste of time and information on what I was getting myself into with union apprenticeship. I appreciate the fact that we have a union forum, as I'm sure many, many other apprentices and hopefuls do so, as well. 

Keep it civil, act like the adults we are all supposed to be, and stay on point. 


Apologies to anyone with an actual cooter for my possibly inappropriate comment.


----------

